# The Opera Traveler's Foreign Language Phrasebook



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

This thread is inspired by a funny anecdote told here (I think) about someone driving in Italy who became lost and could communicate with the cop only through "opera Italian."

You're on vacation in a country where you don't speak the language. Fortunately for you, you are well acquainted with Italian, German, French, Russian and English-language opera! (or other operatic languages) So you are ready to communicate in any situation! 

So, post your handy travel phrases here (please also include what opera it is from)... or ask others for the most appropriate phrase. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for what one could say if you need to find a gas station???


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

graziesignore said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for what one could say if you need to find a gas station???


In Italian:

You:_
Avreste voi... per caso...
la bevanda amorosa
della regina Statoil?_

Local:
_Ah!... Che?... Che cosa?_

You:_
Voglio dire... lo stupendo
elisir che desta motore..._

Local:
_Ah! sì sì, capisco, intendo.
Io ne son distillatore. _

You:
_E fia vero?_

Local:_
Se ne fa
gran consumo in questa età. _

In German:

_Volkswagen, mein Ross!
Sei mir gegrüsst!
Weisst du auch, mein Freund,
wohin ich dich führe?_

In French:

_J'ai perdu mon GPS,
Rien n'egale mon malheur
Sort cruel! quelle rigueur!
Rien n'egale mon malheur!
Je succombe à ma douleur_!
(to nearest available person):
_Gas station! Gas station!
Reponds, quel supplice!
Reponds-moi!_


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

:lol: especially the first one...


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

This bit from Rigoletto is all the hotel check-in dialogue you will ever need:

_DUCA (a Sparafucile)
Due cose e tosto...

SPARAFUCILE
Quali?

DUCA
Una stanza e del vino!_


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

And take your cue from Musetta when it comes time to pay the restaurant check:

_Il mio conto date a me. 
Bene! 
Presto, sommate 
quello con questo! 
Paga il signor che stava qui con me!_


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Carmen and company will get you through airport security:

_Il ne s'agit plus de bataille,
non, il s'agit tout simplement
de se laisser prendre la taille
et d'écouter un compliment.
S'il faut aller jusqu'au sourire,
que voulez-vous, on sourira !_

And _Aida_ provides the proper way to request an upgrade to first class:

_...un trono vicino al sol!_


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Cavaradossi said:


> And take your cue from Musetta when it comes time to pay the restaurant check:
> 
> _Il mio conto date a me.
> Bene!
> ...


And here they said that _verismo_ was good for nothing!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

My smattering of Italian is great helped (and reinforced) by the operas of Verdi and Puccini.
Introductions:
_Mi chiamano Alexander_
_Chi son? Sono un programmer.
Che cosa faccio? ...SQL._

At the deli counter:
_Questo o Quello?_

At the bar:
_Libiamo!
Beve con me!_
Getting the waiter's attention:
_Signore, ascolta_

Small talk while out walking with new date:
_E lucevan le stelle_
perhaps later:
_Un bacio. . .un bacio ancora. _

Complaining to noisy neighbours:
_Nessun Dorma!!!_
or perhaps... _Pace, dio mio._


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Cavaradossi said:


> And take your cue from Musetta when it comes time to pay the restaurant check:
> 
> _Il mio conto date a me.
> Bene!
> ...


Yes. Just, yes.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

This is officially my new favorite TC thread.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

The opening scene of _Manon_ is also good for a few useful gems on the subject of travel.

Courteously summoning the proprietor:

_JAVOTTE, POUSSETTE, ROSETTE, BRÉTIGNY, GUILLOT:
Voyons, monsieur l'hôtelier, 
Montrez-vous hospitalier!
Sauvez-nous de la famine, 
Sinon l'on vous extermine! 
Voyons, monsieur l'hôtelier, 
Montrez-vous hospitalier!_

And the chorus provides some useful advice when hailing a taxi in certain cities:

_ENSEMBLE DES VOYAGEURS. 
Dieux! quel tracas et quel tourment! 
Quand il faut monter en voiture, 
On ferait bien, je vous le jure, 
De faire avant son testament! _


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

If you get in trouble during your stay in Italy, break some regulations and get caught by police/carabinieri, this part of Cenerentola might come in handy:

Policemen:
_Your personal details, please._

You:_
Io chi sono? Eh! non lo so._

Police:
_Nol sapete?_

You:
_Quasi no.

Quel ch'è padre, non è padre...
Onde poi le due sorelle...
Era vedova mia madre...
Ma fu madre ancor di quelle...
Questo padre pien d'orgoglio..._


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

How would one say, "Officer, my wallet was stolen by a prostitute about yea high"?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

graziesignore said:


> How would one say, "Officer, my wallet was stolen by a prostitute about yea high"?


You'll find it in that Rossini rarity "Il doganiere e la putana"

N.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

If you're ever at a loss for words or need to break an awkward silence:

_Ohime!_

or

_Coraggio!_


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Being announced that you had won the lottery:

_Dunque io son ... tu non m'inganni?
Dunque io son la fortunata!_


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

You are lost in a remote location somewhere in Bavaria...
*You:*
_Zu Hilfe! zu Hilfe! sonst bin ich verloren!
Was hör' ich? Wo bin ich? Welch' unbekannter Ort! - Ha, eine männliche Figur nähert sich dem Thal._
*
The männliche Figur*

_O zittre nicht, mein lieber Sohn!_


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

A good pickup line in a bar (from _Il Trovatore_, Act II):

_Sei tu dal ciel disceso,
o in ciel son io con te?_

Have you come down from heaven,
or am I in heaven with you?


----------

